# Is outpatient surgery safe??



## 15468 (Mar 19, 2006)

I am scheduled for a nissen fundoplication next Wednesday. The surgeon said half of his patients go home following recovery and the other half stay overnight. Those of yuo that had the procedure - Were you sent home following recovery? I should have asked why some pts. stay and others do not. I had my preop screen today and the nurse said I would go home folowing recovery from anesthesia. This has me a little freaked out. You would think that they would at least observe you overnight.Anyone have any opinions on this??


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It wasn't this surgery, but I've had outpatient surgery and it wasn't that bad.One of my surgeries could be done either way but because I needed a bit more extensive work than some other people since I could have more post op bleeding they kept me overnight.Frankly, if possible, I'd rather be at home as I don't sleep well with the nurse checking in on me to take vital signs every couple of hours and all the hospital noise and all that, and well the food is better







You will be all the back up from the anesthetic (they don't release you to a hospital room until you are all the way back up anyway) but you will need to have someone to drive you home.K.


----------

